# finished the angle thingie for the lathe !



## Bob Kelly III (Oct 27, 2019)

well I finished the SAW-blade attachment thingamajig for degree setting of the chuck and spindle on the Logan lathe today
but I still haven't finished the degree WHEEL yet.....
 I caught myself on fire and burnt a 4" hole in my light jacket too !
I was grinding  a slot in the 1/4" thick bracket so the bolt would clear and saw a bunch of smoke out of the corner of my eye
it was ME !!!! i was burning ! LOL so I swatted it out and got some of the melting cloth on my hand...that smarted !
and here I thought it was a wool jacket....guess not ! oh well !it wasn't long for the world anyway  LOL....
the burn didn't go through my T shirt so it wasn't bad at all... just a comical annoyance !  HAHAHAHAH
... but I stood to the side and continued the grind and got that done.... put the bracket for the vice grips on the bracket for the lathe and then the vice grips on the little bracket and tried it out.... it works great , although it is a bit lower than I like but it will do just fine for what I have in mind.
when it is clamped on the saw blade the thing is solid throughout no movement of the spindle either way...  
although setting it to the exact scribed line is a bit tedious  once it is set it cannot move in any way shape or form !
so, I'm calling that part done .... I'll use it to drill the many holes in the flat pulley I have prepared for the degree wheel then I will take the vice grips Off the bracket
and make a faster Pin type arrangement  for selecting the holes I want. ... then it will be completely done... 
.....
i haven't started myself on fire in at least 10 years  !  last time it was cutting metal with the arc welder blowing it apart so to speak.... best not to sit when doing that !
got a big glob or red hot metal on my pants ! that one hurt ! LOL...... you can get up real fast when hot metal persuades you to do so !
.....
later All !
hope you didn't catch yourself on fire today ! HAHAHAHAHAHA
Bob........


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 28, 2019)

Y'all better start buying the right clothes.  This is the label.  Right now in California, you probably need to be wearing them just to go outside and walk your dog.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Oct 28, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> Y'all better start buying the right clothes.  This is the label.  Right now in California, you probably need to be wearing them just to go outside and walk your dog.


Is that what is required to live in cali now that their only season is Fire seaon!


----------



## Bob Kelly III (Oct 28, 2019)

to me it's looking like california is reverting back to the desert it used to be a bunch of millions of years ago
there used to be miles upon miles of sand dunes in the sacramento valley ! 
if you burn off all the foliage the moisture retention of the ground goes away.... and with out water new plants won't grow
I still think global warming is a great thing.... no more snow 3 feet deep in Redding is a good thing !,   when I was a Kid there used to be 6 feet of snow every winter where I am at now.... Now we get an Inch of snow Max.
one thing for certain California is a great state to be from.....
living here is harder than any other state in the USA.....( my opinion obviously)
.....
there are more laws in this state than anywhere on the planet.... and they keep adding more and more ! they won't stop !
i have not heard of a law that requires you to wear fire retardant clothing..... YET but give them time I am sure they will,.... their law crazy !
LOL........
       NO california lawmakers will just forbid the sale of flammable clothing here.... and drive the price of a single t shirt to $40.00 in one fell swoop !
so all the Poor people will have to wear "hand me downs"...because you can't afford to buy clothes anymore....
this state is so screwed up ! there's more people here telling you what you can and can't do than any place I've lived....
and yet all of this is NEW..... in the 1850's you could go outside and take a wizz and no one cared ...now you'd have the cops called on ya !
....oh well,
i will endeavor to not grind metal toward me.... that should help a little ! LOL ( I do have a squirt bottle of water in the shop !    just for hot stuff! )
later all....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Bob........


----------

